# 2001 State Parks Permits



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

I was disappointed that the new motor vehicle permits are required by law to be permanently affixed to the OUTSIDE of the windshield rather than the inside.What is the reason for this?What happened to the "old" state parks stickers that were stuck on the inside of the windshield?Being attached to the outside, exposes the sticker to be damaged by wiper blades,weather,road grime,ice scrapers and thieves.If I choose to use clear tape to affix the sticker to the inside of my wind shield, or attach it to the dash,can I get a ticket for that?Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I'm going to have to check on the status of the 2001 park stickers but I do know that they were being phased in last year to purchase from a license agent terminal although you also could still purchase to old type from the state park. The permits that are purchased from the agent terminal, there is no way to put the glue on the front of the sticker because the stickers are printed on the same paper stock as hunting and fishing licenses. The reason they must be attached to the window is so they can not be transferred from one vehicle to another. They are suppose to be able to last a year on the outside, whether they do or not, I can't say for sure because I do use state parks. The reason for the stickers being sold at terminals is just like snowmobile trail permits and ORV registrations, to make them easier to obtain by the public. Obviously it does save money if the terminal prints the sticker as needed instead of have a certain number printed up by a printing company too. As far as attaching it to the dash, it would make it difficult for a ranger at a state park to see as you drove into the park especially at night. I will check on some addition info and post more answers to your questions on March 8.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

As far as getting a ticket, you could but normally that part is enforced by state park rangers and not CO's. I would check with the park you go to and see if they are going to have objections to taping it inside your window. As far a wear and tear on the outside, from those I have talked with that had the stickers on the outside, they held up very good.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

I got my new one from a state park and it goes on the inside. Does anyone have any good ideas on how to get the old one off?

My old truck had 4 or 5 on the windshield. I hope to keep my new one a little better organized.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

A razor blade with water or windex for lubercation to keep the razor blade from scratching the window


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

Thanks for the info, Boehr...But sometimes those years past stickers can be stubborn to get off completely.They have a tendency to leave the adhesive behind.To remove that stickiness is to apply bug and tar remover or tree sap remover to an old cloth and to put some elbow grease into it.That will remove the old adhesive then use window cleaner to clean the oily residue off since tar and tree sap removers are petroleum-based.

Can't wait to get those lines in the water.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

My project for the morning was to get rid of my old sticker and put the new one on.

First, trip to get a single edge razor blade, these are not all that available any more. Ended up buying double edge blades and considered myself lucky to get those.

Bug and tar remover, got that in the garage, only took a little while to find it.

Windex, under the kitchen sink. Wife wants to know what I am up to.

I am soaking, scrubbing, and scraping up a storm. My wife come out and watches for a couple of minutes. Leaves and come back with her hair dryer and hair spray. Hoses down down the permit with hairspray and cooks it with the hair dryer. Wipes it off without half the effort I had already expended and I was only 1/4 done (and that is an optimistic guess). She gathers up HER tools and equipment (hairdryer, hair spray, and towl) and leaves mumbling something about men that I don't even want to know. 

I did have to clean the inside of the windshield with windex. It was a little sticky after she was done, but no old permit.

Go figure !!


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Whats the price of a state park sticker. I paid $20 last year but I heard that they were going up to $24.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Next time you want single edge razor blades, just buy utility knife replacement blades. Very cheap and effective. Just the blade and some patience worked great last year.

Haven't taken my 2000 stickers off yet, but I folded the top two corners under last year when I put them on. That should give me a good starting point to peel them off. I'll let you know how it goes.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

State Park Stickers cost $20.15


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Is that right, Boehr?

Nice of them to add the $0.15 so you can't just drop a $20 in an envelope at an unattended gate now. Thanks for the inconvenience.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------

